# No experience - please help - biggest adventure in my life



## ydnalein (Aug 3, 2015)

Hey there 
Me and a friend (22 and 23) would like to hitchhike through Asia in about 2 years.
Our plan is to fly to India, then hike to Nepal, China, Mongolia, Thailand (by train?), then go to Indonesia by boat or plane, then to australia (boat or plane). We'd like to travel about 1 year (+/- 100 years).
We would take the money for the transportation with us, but not more. How much makes sense?
Can you even survive such a long time without money?

We both have absolutely no experience with hitchhiking by now, but it's still a long time till we start.
I hope you can help me. What must i learn first. What do i have to know? What do i need. Do i have to be carefully about anything?

Please dont get me wrong: I know the beginner-tips: Be friendly, travel light, hitchhike on weighstations, go near big citys, ...... I know approximately what i put in my Backpack (thanks to this site  )... i know that i could wait long for a ride, i know that i'll sleep on the street much, i know that there will be days with nothing to eat..
I dont want you to think for me, i already did many work by myself. But i beg you to help me.

I'd like to get a more detailed Plan, especially for that Tour.
So this is to all of you. If you have an idea what could help me, please post it. If you have questions, ask.

The best-case-scenario would be that i read this thread for 2 years and then know everything and have the most awesome adventure of my life. - Ok, this will not happen. But i'm thankful for every help i can get.

Thank you so much
peace, ydnalein


----------



## Matt Derrick (Aug 3, 2015)

I know this might not be a ton of help, but I wouldn't worry too much, I've heard hitchhiking in all of those countries is a lot easier/more accepted than it is in the usa. 

I'd just plan for the weather.


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 3, 2015)

Im leaving for asia in 2 months myself, so here's a couple things I learnt:

-Don't start visa procedures late. Especially for India. Some countries require almost a month of procedures.

-Don't bail out on vaccines and medications. Things arent as nice as they are here. I know vaccines can get fucking expensive, but get your shots. And malaria medocs. Could fuck you up or even kill you. Also, speaking of which.... if you plan on sleeping outside, bring a net to sleep under. 

-Eat where locals eat. You dont wanna go in a tourist-trap shit that sells month-old stuff. Not out there. Also, drink/cook only with bottled water, and dont take ice in your drinks.

Especially in India, always negociate everything. You might thing you got one hell of a deal, but he still highballed you. White people shine like a goldmine for them.
(I think only food is pretty much always the right price but im not sure, let me get back to you on it.

And at last, always have 2 wallets. One you keep in your pockets with like 7-10 bucks and bullshut business cards, and one with all your real shit. Cops are easy to bribe. If you get in trouble, just hand them your fake wallet and tell them thats all you got. They'll probably let you go. Also, for safety I bought an underpants uncutable and waterproof aaist pouch. For passeport and important stuff. You should also keep a couple american bucks inside your shoes. Could get you out of trouble.

Thats all I can think of from the top of my head right now.


----------



## ydnalein (Aug 4, 2015)

Hey, thanks.
We've already planned the trip so that we have perfect weather in every country.

I didn't know you even need visa  thanks 
Yea the meds are a must-have on every journey. But i didn't think on the net.
It's the plan that we eat where the locals eat. In the best case we live with a local family. I don't go tramping to see what tourists see.
The water is a big problem in poor countrys in europe as well. I thought that it would be worse in asia.

I'll try to hide my money in differen places. I want it splittet in case my backpack gets stolen or something.
I try not to have to bribe cops  but thanks for the tipp.

How exactly could american dollars help?

And what about the language? Do you think my English is good enough? I had to google approximately xD . Do i need to learn other languages?

Thanks for your help. Please carry on helping like this. You're great.

My Packing list 'till now:

High End backpack !!
life :
Tent ( disguised )
Easily stowable , warm sleeping bag
tarpaulin
insect net

Tech :
Solar Mobile Phone Charger
Mobile
Cheap cameras
crank Flashlight
Headlamp + batteries
headphones

Nutrition :
water Filter
plastic bottles
Emergency food ration bars
Stainless steel vessel ( to cook / boil )
Fishing line / hooks

care :
Toothbrush + Paste
razor
Shower Gel
insect Repellent
deodorant
toilet paper
suntan cream

Others:
knife Sharpener
Fixed Blade Survival Knife with Fire Starter ( flint )
First aid kit ( disinfectant , anti- food poisoning ... ) ( vaccinations , malaria ... )
Leatherman
Wind resistant Zippo
1,5l Waterproof Box
Maps
compass
Money for Return + good hiding place ( 100 % consistently )

clothing:
1 Pullover
3 Boxer Shorts
4000 pairs of socks
1 Shorts
2 T -Shirts
1 thin raincoat


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 4, 2015)

Sounds like a good list. I have 2 changes I'd make to it, but they're just preferences.

A magnesium instead of a Zippo (zippo needs fuel. A magnesium starts countless fires by itself)

If I believe your headphones being in your list, you'll use your mobile for music. The problem is, mobile have very limited batterie life nowadays... a trick I got here is to get an AA baterrie charger (for example, AA pathlights) and a AA powered mp3 player. You can also use those batteries for your flashlight. 

Also make sure to bring a large and thick ziploc bag for your electronics and maps. A soaked map is as usefull as a wet match. I know it from experience


----------



## ydnalein (Aug 4, 2015)

I already have a knife with firestarter in the list. Do you mean a magnesium bar? How do you shape/scratch it off?
Great idea with the bags!


----------



## WanderLost Radical (Aug 4, 2015)

Oh, my bad. Didnt see the firestarter. I guess you're good then!!


----------

